# kogha armagon (askari)



## feedermaster (8. Februar 2010)

hi ,
ich wollte mal fragen ob die kopfrute : kogha armagon in 9.50 m mit extension auf 11meter und (ich kaufe sie mir dazu)2 topkits geeignet ist(für stipper mit nicht viel erfahrung )selber besitze ich momentan die lazerbeam 3 von poleteam leider ist die für mein hausgewässer etwas zu kurz.die kogha armagon würde bei askari im katalog mit allem drum und dran(mit extension und 2 kits +rute) etwa 170 € kosten.

jetzt ist meine frage an euch ob man diese rute kaufen kann oder ob die vielleicht nicht so toll ist.

danke im voraus *feedermaster*


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

Nicht umsonst heißt der Laden A*RSCH*kari....
ich würde von deren Hausmarken nicht kaufen....es gibt sicherlich auch von anderen Firmen bessere Sachen zum selben Preis...

mfg
David


----------



## Borg (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

Mmmh, ne 9,50m-Pole mit zwei Topkits und einer Extension für 170,- €? Bin mal auf Deinen Testbericht gespannt!

Meine persönliche Meinung, obwohl ich die Rute weder kenne, noch gefischt habe: #d . Ich weiss, ist natürlich eine völlig subjektive Antwort, aber ich habe mich halt, als ich mit dem Stippen angefangen habe, auch mit so ner Billigrute rumgeärgert.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## feedermaster (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

danke für die schnellen antworten.
im verein bei uns hat der jugendwart den vorgänger dieser rute gehabt und war auch voll zufrieden.außerdem bin ich erst 14 und hab nit so viel geld wie andere erwachsene die das ganze geld nach hause bringen.
feedermaster


----------



## Borg (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> ....es gibt sicherlich auch von anderen Firmen bessere Sachen zum selben Preis...
> 
> mfg
> David



Naja, was besseres für den halben Preis wird schwierig . Ich würde allerdings die 170,- € in was Namhaftes ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack investieren. Wenn man anfängt, brauch man nicht gleich unbedingt 2 Topsets oder ne Extension! Wenn mal was kaputt gehen sollte, kann man es dann bestellen, wenn man es brauch. Also ich würde mir nen halbwegs vernünftigen 9,50 m-Knüppel (wenn es von der Länge her ausreichend ist) holen und dann erstmal schauen, ob ich überhaupt langfristig Spass daran habe. Wenn nämlich nicht, wirste den Kogha-Knüppel nie wieder zu nem halbwegs vernünftigen Preis wieder los!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Borg (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*



feedermaster schrieb:


> ...außerdem bin ich erst 14 und hab nit so viel geld wie andere erwachsene die das ganze geld nach hause bringen.
> feedermaster



Hehe...auch als Erwachsener haste nie genug Kohle fürs Stippen ! Verstehe natürlich Dein Problem, aber wie gesagt, für die von Dir genannten 170,- € bekommste halt auch was gescheites, wo Du auch den entsprechenden Service hast, falls mal was kaputt geht. 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## feedermaster (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

ich habe ja schon kiepe und alles,
nur das problem ist wir haben ne insel im weiher und ich bin etwa 1,5meter mit der 9,5 pole davon entfernt.
eigentlich wollte ich eine preston ios carp oder so was holen auch mit topsets 
und so was aber das ist inengland und die schicken irgendwie nicht nach deutschland.
feedermaster


----------



## Borg (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

Also benötigst Du eine Pole von 11m, wenn ich das richtig verstehe? Mit ner Extension kannst mal angeln, wenn Du vorübergehend auf eine längere Distanz fischen willst/musst, aber für den Dauergebrauch ist das meiner Erfahrung nach nichts, da das Handling der Rute schon ein wenig eingeschränkt wird. 

Somit würde ich mir direkt eine 11m Pole zulegen. Auch da gibt es in Deinem Budget schon brauchbares Gerät .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## feedermaster (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

aha,cool.
was könntest du denn für ruten vorschlagen ????
würde mich über jede antwort freuen.


----------



## Borg (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

Jo, da hat ja jeder so seine Vorlieben . Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Firma Browning. Da habe ich schon zu Zeiten, als ich noch aktiver Sport- und Bogenschütze (also Gewehre und Bögen) war vertraut und vertraue auch als Angler drauf! Ich habe noch keine Firma gesehen, die so dermassen kulant ist und einen so hervorragenden Ersatzteilservice hat (nein, ich bin kein Browning-Teamfischer oder sowas)!...und natürlich hervorragendes Gerät baut.

In Deiner Preisklasse würde ich mal hier schauen: 

http://angelgeräte-pelzer.de/index.php?cat=c100_Thallium-Force.html

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## feedermaster (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

die thalliumforce ist eine tolle rute ,hat aber leider nur eine spitze
pelzer ist bei uns um die ecke in düren/aachen ,
die schwester von diesem pelzer ist jugendwart an einem dürenerbadesee und sie unterstützt immer das freundschaftsfischen mit preisen.


----------



## Borg (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*



feedermaster schrieb:


> die thalliumforce ist eine tolle rute ,hat aber leider nur eine spitze



Und wo genau ist da das Problem? |kopfkrat Du willst also unbedingt 2 Topsets haben oder wie? Da wirds mit Deinem Budget und einer Alternative zu der Kogha ein wenig knapp. Manchmal ist aber weniger auch mehr .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Hümpfi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

Es kommt auch noch drauf an auf was du hauptsächlich Fischen willst. Era kKeinfisch oder auch schonmal Karpfen.
Wieviele Kits darüber lässt sich Streiten. Ich habe mir damals als ich angefangen hab eine Milo 2040 gekauft mit insgesamt 5 Kits + Cupping Kit. Das ist für denn Anfang schon sehr viel und auch eig. unnötig. Ich würde sagen du brauchst auf jedenfall ein Cupping Kit da führt nichts drum rum. Dann erstmal 1 Kit dasja Praktisch schon in der Rute mit drinnen ist und vil. wenn du eben nichtnur Kleinfisch Fangen möchtest ein 2tes Kit mit einem Stärkeren Gummi. Sofern du nicht vorhast großartig bei Hegefischen mitzumachen brauchst du nicht mehr. Ich würde dir Raten dich einfach mal in Foren anzumelden die Speziell für denn Matchangler Berreich gedacht sind. Dort werden oft Ruten Angeboten und unter Kategorie Suchen kannst du ja deine Situation beschreiben und Fragen ob vil. noch jemand was für dich hat. Ansonsten würde ich mal auf Ebay Nachsehen, da gibts eig. immer was.

mfg


----------



## Dunraven (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

Gegen Askari habe ich nichts, aber wie Borg schon sagte haben diese Ruten in der Preisklasse alle so ihre Probleme. Vor ca. 7 Jahren habe ich mal für unsere Jugendgruppe 2 Zebco Stippruten von 9,50m gekauft. Die lagen damals bei 90 Euro. Die Dinger sind für unseren Zweck schon ok, nur sind sie auf 9,50m meist zu schwer. Ohne das letzte Teil kann man sie dann gut fischen. Das liegt halt in der Preisklasse, selbst heute wo die Technik noch etwas weiter ist. Wenn Du jetzt also eine günstige 9,50m Rute nimmst, + Erweiterung auf 11m, so kann ich mir auch recht gut vorstekllen, das es sehr schwer und unangenehm wird. Ich weiß es nicht da ich die Rute nicht kenne, aber die Chance ist schon da.

Ansonsten bedeutet Askari Eigenmarke eben das selbe wie alles andere. Sie produzieren vermutlich nicht selbst (wäre ja viel zu teuer) sondern kaufen vermutlich  in einer Firma ein in der ein namhafter Hersteller auch seine Ruten herstellen läßt. Da gibt es meist Überkapazitäten.

Auch ich würde also eher zu einer gebrauchten Rute raten. Soviele Kits brauchst Du normal eh nicht, und eine reale 11m Rute oder gar eine 12,50m - 13m Rute die Du auf 11m fischt sollte auch angenehmer zu fischen sein. In Deinem Alter sollte es aber nicht länger als 11m sein (geht doch ganz schön auf den Rücken, ect.)!


Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast die Askari Rute zu testen, dann mach es. Wenn nicht, wäre ich eben vorsichtig. Grade in dem Preisbereich kannst Du schnell sagen nein das wird doch zu schwer.


----------



## feedermaster (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

jo ,die ganzen kriterien nehme ich mal zu wort und schaue mich mal im internet rum ob ich nicht ne 11 bzw 12,5 meter rute finde.

feedermaster


----------



## Shimanoxt (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

@ Feedermaster

hier wird ja fast nur von der Pole geredet, hast du denn auch schon alle anderen Sachen, wie Kiepe mit Plattform, Station, Abroller, langen Unterfangkescher, Wickelbrettchen für Montagen, Futter/Madensieb usw usw ??
Das ist ein sehr teures Hobby !!!
Alles andere wurde schon gesagt, lieber eine Rute von bekannten Herstellern als irgentwelche Hausmarken.
Die erste Rute habe ich auch bei Askari online gekauft 12,50m
ich hab das teil im Garten aufgesteckt und saß in der Hocke sauschwer und am anderen Ende lag die Spitze im Gras, so ein Lämmerschwanz. 

LG Sven


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

guckst du hier:




feedermaster schrieb:


> ich habe ja schon kiepe und alles,
> nur das problem ist wir haben ne insel im weiher und ich bin etwa 1,5meter mit der 9,5 pole davon entfernt.
> eigentlich wollte ich eine preston ios carp oder so was holen auch mit topsets
> und so was aber das ist inengland und die schicken irgendwie nicht nach deutschland.
> feedermaster


----------



## feedermaster (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

ja ich habe schon kiepe mit plateu und alles dazugehörige ,
benötige halt nur noch statt einer 9,5 m pole dieich schon besitze eine 11m stippe.


feedermaster


----------



## feedermaster (14. März 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

so leute ,
ich habe mir jetzt bei adriolo ne 11,5 m preston geholt


----------



## Borg (14. März 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

Das klingt doch nach was Ordentlichem #6. Welches Modell ist denn das genau?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## feedermaster (13. April 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

das ist die rival von preston und hat 300 € gekostet


----------



## cobalt7770 (13. April 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

moin 

is ne klasse rute find ich 


is aba ziemlich weit über deinen angeziehlten 170 öcken |kopfkrat

gruß jo


----------



## feedermaster (15. April 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

ja da habe ich jetzt was drauf getan und lieber in was gutes inwestieren.
kennt hier jemand den adriolo in heerlen/kerkrade ????


----------



## Tricast (15. April 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

Adriolo ist sehr bekannt und hatte auch schon Kopfruten mit seinem Namen drauf verkauft. Mit Preston hast Du aber einen sehr großen englischen Hersteller erwischt, der auch auf dem Kontinent gut vertreten ist. Die haben ein eigenes Auslieferungslager in Holland.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## feedermaster (15. April 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

danke für die schnelle antwort .kann man bei dem gut einkaufen im shop und hat der was was ihr empfehlen könnt ????


----------



## Tricast (15. April 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

Ich habe bei ihm noch nie gekauft. Doch wenn ich mir die Seite anschaue, so hat er viele namhafte Firmen auf der Liste wie Preston, Trabucco, Drennan oder auch Browning. Auch Futter hat er gute Firmen wie Mondial und VdE. Jedenfalls ist er als Angler sehr bekannt und hat somit auch Top Ware im Laden. Wie es mit den Preisen ist weiß ich nicht. Wenn wir in Holland kaufen dann in Ittervoort bei Kuypers.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## feedermaster (15. April 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

ja das kenn ich auch.
ich war aber noch nicht da.
preislich isr der adriolo top.der hat nur friedfischsachen.


----------



## feedermaster (15. April 2010)

*AW: kogha armagon (askari)*

und kennt ihr den gfpaulus im selfkant ???
das ist die wbsite von dem : http://www.gfpaulus.com/
da kann man auch super online bestellen .
hauptsächlich hat der futter (eigentlich einzelfuttermehle)
vorallem hat der maismehl super . 
das ist bei dem mein favorit


----------

